# New turtle poorly kept



## Turtletopple

Hi all, I just rehomed a little musk turtle and I'm quite concerned about the way he was kept. I found someone online rehoming him and when I went to collect him he was outside in a shed in a 30cm × 30cm tank with only a couple of inches of water barely covering him and no heat lamp or UV lamp. He was in this home for 4 years, they said he used to have a lamp and used to be in the house. He looks in OK health I think nothing obviously wrong but I wonder should I do anything extra to help him recover from living like this? I would imagine he hasnt had UV exposure for a long time. He has large tank now with a basking area with heat lamp and UV. He seems to be enjoying the heat, hanging out on a log close to the heat lamp. Should I do anything extra like give any supplements? Maybe a silly question but would he struggle in water after being in very shallow water for years? Any help would be appreciated! Searching the forum has been very useful for finding out how to prep for his arrival


----------



## Turtletopple

Also just wanted to add a question. I got him Zoo med pellets. I left a few in the tank with him but he's not eating them. I tried to hand feed him a few because he seems hungry and he would take them from my hand but when he went to chomp on them they floated out of his mouth. Would they be too big for him? His shell is about 4 inches long. He used to be on a King British terrapin mix.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

He is what is known as a 'bottom walker' so make sure the water isn't too deep and there are places for him to rest on. He can only eat in water and you might want to find some sinking pellets for him.

Chances are he is actually a she as there are far more females around than males. Can you post some pictures - he will have a long thick tail, although if only four it is probably too earlier to tell? Add some information as to water temperatures, substrate, filter etc. You may find he doesn't want to bask/sit under a uv source as they don't all.


----------



## Turtletopple

I think I definitely had the water too deep when he was first in as he looked like he was struggling so I lowered it to about 6 inches so he can stretch up to the air. I'll try get some pictures later, his tail looks very big it's almost as long as his little legs when he stretches it out lol. 

Any recommendations on brands for sinking pellets? The pellets I have eventually sink to the bottom when they soak up the water but he doesn't seem to notice them when he's walking around. 

The water is 24C, I have an Eheim external filter, basking spot is 35C with UV too, substrate is play sand. He has a cave and some fake plants in the water and a log that goes up out of water. I want to get a few more bits for him to climb on. 
He's spending most of his time on the log mostly submerged with his head poking out right beside the basking spot but he does go into the cave and wander around the tank every so often.


----------



## Turtletopple

Another quick question if anyone can help, should I be recording the air or surface temp of the basking spot? The surface temp on his turtle dock is 7 or 8 degrees higher than a probe stuck to the glass right above the dock so which one do I go by


----------

